# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  L181 spawn!

## zonkkie

Not as exciting as the more expensive L numbers, but here are my babies.  :Laughing: 

Erm... any idea whether need to feed bbs or just put them back in my tank with algae will do?

----------


## barmby

hahaha! happy for you. well done. how about pictorial of the parent fishes?

----------


## equidorz

Woah very nice! Will look nicer when the colour kicks in. Anyway will u be selling them? I am looking for some L183 man! Do let me know if you are selling!

----------


## ZackZhou

nice one zonkkie  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

barmby - actually it is a community tank, so I do not know the pair. I only know the male since he is guarding the cave. 

This is the male... 



And during younger days when the white ream is still there. 



equidorz - Well, if they all grow up nice and well, will definitely have to sell some of them due to bioload since I only can have 2 x 2 ft tank. As it is, mine tanks are HDB style already....  :Grin: 



bro Zack - thanks thanks...  :Smile:

----------


## hondacivic

bro.. i have the same situation as yours.. mine L183 when bought small have the white seam on the top fin and tail.. but after 1 year or so, the white seam on the top fin had fade off..

heard some poeple say that there are fake L183 which is L180, is it true??

----------


## zonkkie

hondacivic - sorry, not an expert. They were sold to me as L183 by someone who is into plecos so I assumed that is what they are. Online also seems to have conflicting information. At least mine didn't lose the spots... just the seams.

----------


## hondacivic

haha.. thanks bro..

any pics of the females?? i don't know how to determine the sexes..

what's your  183 age when it breed??

----------


## zonkkie

hondacivic - think there are a lot better pictures online on how to determine the sexes. Basically the males have more bristles on the nose. 

anyway, here are more pictures of the young. They have developed the signature spots. Here's 4 of them. 



And a couple of neon tetras in the background for size comparison. They are around half the size of the neons.

----------


## hondacivic

opps.. sorry MODS, for the short form.. my bad habits..

thanks bro..

nice chatting with you.. congrats on your spawn..

----------


## betta_gene

congrats bro , cute looking fries there hope you have fun raising them and time to time try to update us in this thread!

----------


## johannes

Nice going bro, if i am not wrong you got the trio from me?
They are in good hands indeed, you can actually put some dw in the fry tank and feed them pellets. Or if they are in the parents' tank, you can feed them as per normal.
By the way, they are sold to me at C328 as L183 but we are still unsure of the ID..

----------


## zonkkie

Hi johannes, yes, they are from you.  :Grin:  Ok, so I guess they might or might not be L183s then. They are in parent's tanks, got a lot of driftwood and some algae so should be fine.

----------


## celticfish

I'm afraid they aren't L183s...
These should be L180/181.
At juvenile stage they all look very alike with the spotting and white seam.
Once they get older only L183 will maintain the white seam while the other lose it (I reckon about 2" onwards).

----------


## zonkkie

Thanks for confirmation irwin! Erm... you want to help me change the title of my thread to "L180/181 spawn!" then?  :Grin: 
Also wonder if the latest batch of "L183" from C328 are real L183.

----------


## Shaihulud

If you can take a shot of the erect dorsal fin, we may clear the matter. L183 has 10 rays while L181 has 9
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...species_id=221

http://www.bristlenoseworld.com/t942...permint-bnl181

----------


## zonkkie

Hi Shaihulud, I think I am fairly confident they are not L183 already. But it's ok, love them anyways, especially the cute little fries  :Smile:  Will be travelling to Bangkok for 3 days, hope no casulties while I am away. Will update when back.

----------


## hondacivic

> I'm afraid they aren't L183s...
> These should be L180/181.
> At juvenile stage they all look very alike with the spotting and white seam.
> Once they get older only L183 will maintain the white seam while the other lose it (I reckon about 2" onwards).





> If you can take a shot of the erect dorsal fin, we may clear the matter. L183 has 10 rays while L181 has 9
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...species_id=221
> 
> http://www.bristlenoseworld.com/t942...permint-bnl181




thanks MODs celticfish and Shaihulud for clearing the doubts between L180/L181 & L183.. learn some stuff from this thread..





> Hi Shaihulud, I think I am fairly confident they are not L183 already. But it's ok, love them anyways, especially the cute little fries  Will be travelling to Bangkok for 3 days, hope no casulties while I am away. Will update when back.


good luck for your trip..

*_please refrain from using sms lingo and spell the words properly (johannes)_

----------


## celticfish

Excellent point shaihulud.

I reckon they should be L181 aka peppermint pleco.
And I've changed the title as requested.

----------


## zonkkie

Thanks Irwin for changing the title. I've moved the little guys into a breeder box with driftwood. They don't seems to be eating my sinking pellets so moved them into a breeder box. Continued to feed them pellets but clean it up after 12 hours. Initially counted around 10 but only saw 7 in the box today. 





Can see one little guy has escaped. Reckon the rest escaped as well as I didn't see any dead bodies. But don't have $100 hanging over every fry so lazy to rip up the tank to look for them.  :Laughing:  Cute little fellers but even at this age, don't like lights and is always hiding in holes in the driftwood.

----------


## zonkkie

Opps, just realized a scary thing about the ID of L181 instead of L183. L181 grows up to 8" while L183 is around 4". They will be too big for my 2ft. :Crying:

----------


## hondacivic

GOSH!! are you serious?? 

how big is your pelco when it breed??

----------


## barmby

I will not be surprised if the little ones grow up well in the main tank. mine did!

----------


## zonkkie

hondacivic - around 3-3.5" when they breed. 

Anyway, here's an update... no casualties since I found them. 11 in breeder box, 2 in tank.

Here's one of the guys in the main tank...



Here's some of the 11 in the breeder box. Size still quite small, you can compare to the Hikari Carnivore Pellet near them. 



Again.... white seam on fin and tail obvious already. Actually very nice colors at this age.... also very cute size... show them to my wife who has been complaining that I waste electricity and water on this hobby and managed to get a "quite cute la" from her... :Laughing:

----------


## hondacivic

nice update and also thanks for your useful information.. =)

----------


## Fullraid

Nice little L181s. Thanks for sharing the growing up pictures  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Where got waste electricity.. haha.. 

nice pictorial post!

----------


## zonkkie

Thanks guys for support. 

Here's the 11 again. Realize there are 3 in main tank so makes 14 - and one of them is really big. These guys in the breeder are around 2cm now. Might need to put some of them up for adoption soon to manage bioload.

----------


## zonkkie

dear bros... this is not a buy/sell thread, to avoid any trouble, please either PM me or wait for me to post in marketplace. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

> If you can take a shot of the erect dorsal fin, we may clear the matter. L183 has 10 rays while L181 has 9


Hey Shaihulud, 

The photos of the fries confirm that they are L181.  :Smile: 



ZOOM!



Fries has been released and kept 3 for myself. Thanks all for following this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

Nice work bro! Good example for others to verify their bristlenose  :Smile:

----------


## Kenng

> Opps, just realized a scary thing about the ID of L181 instead of L183. L181 grows up to 8" while L183 is around 4". They will be too big for my 2ft.


Is L181 of the same price as L183? 
Paying about 10 dollars for L183 and get L181 instead and only know when they are bigger.  :Embarassed:

----------


## zonkkie

I think L181s are cheaper, but I don't see anyone sells any adult L181s.

Anyway, those in my tank are fast growers... slightly more than 1 month old and the largest is 1.5".

With eheim filter inlet for comparison. 



Can find me?





They do like to hide in holes in my driftwood.





But they do come out to compete for food. 



Cute fellers these.  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

I think the price that you pay for L183 but turn out to be L181 is still reasonable. 
Real imported L183 are way more expensive so the $10 price tag for L181 is justifiable in my opinion.

----------

